# Drive Sprocket for JD TRS32



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

The drive chain on a John Deere TRS32 has jumped off the sprocket a few times in the last couple of years. After twenty-some years, the drive sprocket is pretty well worn down.
Looks like its due to be replaced. However, I have been unable to locate one.
Went to my local neighborhood JD dealer only to find out that the sprocket is no longer available. Searched a few parts web sites, (Amazon and eBay included) and googled it with no luck.
The part number is: AM122090. Anyone have this sprocket laying around their garage or know where I can find one as shown here:

Any help or suggestions would be muchly appreciated.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think your machine was made by Murray. If so, things don't look good for a new sprocket. However, this link should include a list of all the machines that used this sprocket, so maybe you can find one on a carcass, somewhere. Good luck.


Sprocket Set 33T/7 [1501652MA] for Murray Lawn Equipment | eReplacement Parts


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You might end up having to go to a go-kart / mini bike supply place and buy a new sprocket that is designed to be welded to an axle or bore. If you can weld it yourself it will probably be fairly cheap or else you might have to spend a little extra taking it somewhere to be welded.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

I might have it, I'll take a look around this wknd.


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

sidegrinder said:


> I might have it, I'll take a look around this wknd.


Sounds great.

Additional info on this sprocket is that it has 37 teeth, 3/16" thick, 6 1/8" in diameter, (keep in mind that its worn) and it fits on a 3/4" axle.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I searched around on the web but wasn't able to find one either, sorry.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry, but I don't have it.


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I searched around on the web but wasn't able to find one either, sorry.





sidegrinder said:


> Sorry, but I don't have it.


Darn.

Ok guys, thanks for your help.

I do have a new chain but neither this new chain nor the original have master-links.
Was able to order a #420 master-link from Amazon so I'll try grinding a link off each chain and get the new, (unworn) chain on the sprockets.

We'll put it back together with a new chain and hope for the best. Hopefully, I can stretch a few more winters out of it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When all else fails you might need to source two new gears and a different gauge chain depending on how much you're into the machine.


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> When all else fails you might need to source two new gears and a different gauge chain depending on how much you're into the machine.


That idea is in my mind. We'll see how the new chain works out when I get it installed.

I've kept this machine in tip-top shape since day one. Touched up the paint, new belts every so many years, new idler pulleys, changed oil every year even if it wasn't used much. These are factors I'll have to consider.

So we'll see what happens.

Again, thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Jan 17, 2018)

how many links were in the chain you bought ?

A buddy of mine has had one needing a chain. The old one is just gone. His serial # shows he needs the same part # AM122091 but he doesn't have the old one and doesn't want to pay JD prices for it either.

I can make him one . Next time he's in town and we are swapping stories I can send it with him.

Anyone ?


----------

